# He has spoken!!!!!!11oneoneeleven



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 7, 2010)

Spoiler






















hmm... so god thinks I'll get a world record! Look out, erik! Then again... the wr could be anything... most DUIs, most fails... maybe I should've been more specific.

Ruling the world isn't bad though 

You can chat with god here: http://www.titane.ca/concordia/dfar251/igod/main.html

Also, I doubt it's going to happen in a silly thread like this, but just in case. *PLEASE, NO RELIGIOUS DEBATE/ARGUMENT/FLAME WAR*


----------



## Owen (Jan 7, 2010)

God says I'm cool.

He also says:

Me:
Am I fast at the cube?
God:
I think you've improved a great deal. 

Which is true. Creepy.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Me:
hello there
God:
Salutations, .
Me:
what is your function
God:
My function is talking to people on the Internet.
Me:
is that so?
God:
Yes.
Me:
if your really God why do you need the internet?
God:
That is a hypothetical question.
Me:
is it? you did say you are God therefore it is not hypothetical
God:
That's what I was told. Did I really?
Me:
yes you did 
God:
I did not.
Me:
are you omnipotent?
God:
I don't know whether or not I am omnipotent. 
I am a chatterbot.
Me:
then your not God?
God:
That assumption is only a supposition.
Me:
do you even know what that means?
God:
Does "that" refer to " That assumption is only a supposition." ?
Me:
yes
God:
I don't want to talk about that now.
Me:
why
God:
I would rather talk about you.
Me:
you know everything about me unless your not god
God:
I know very little about it. What kind of it do you like?
Me:
what is it
God:
"It" refers to everything about you unless my not god, I think.
Me:
you fail 
God:
Thanks for telling me: said I fail.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2010)

God will not gve me cake, my conversation below...
Me:
give me cake
God:
Why do you want it?
Me:
I am hungry
God:
What will you be eating?
Me:
cake, i already told you that
God:
How does it taste?
Me:
you havent given it to me yet
God:
I don't think I ever have given it to you. What's it like?
Me:
i dont know, you didnt give it to me yet
God:
Would you like to know? What makes you think I did not give it to you?
Me:
i dont have it...
God:
Have you ever had it ?
Me:
yes... but not right now
God:
Great. At this moment Are you serious?
Me:
yes, im serious
God:
Yeah that's right. I believe you.
Me:
of course, im not lying, you know that you havent given me any cake yet, how about some pie?
God:
Ah. I am surprised to hear that you are not *lying me know that me have not given you any cake yet how about some pie*. 
Me:
what? that makes no sense
God:
Didn't you understand it? Didn't you understand it? makes sense to me though.
Me:
your God, of course it makes sense, bye
God:
See you later. I will tell my botmaster you said I am God of course it makes sense.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 7, 2010)

Me:
do you know what 42^2 is?
God:
I don't know anything about it. 
Me:
i thought you were god
God:
Well, I am God for Christians at least.

Another conversation:

Me:
how old are you?
God:
I was activated on the Big Bang in Universe.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2010)

Me:
die
God:
Your crude attempt to terminate me will not succeed puny human.
Me:
you sound like the terminator
God:
Oh really what does it sound like?
Me:
Ther terminator... i already said that
God:
What are you wearing? What did you mean by it? That is " What are you wearing?".
Me:
Ummm, jeans and a T-shirt, why?
God:
Woe! Where do you go shopping for T shirt why s?
Me:
i dont, i go shopping for T-shirts...
God:
Why not? Do you mind if I tell other people: said SHOP for T shirts. 
Me:
not at all mr. weirdo
God:
Where do you get your ideas? 
Me:
my head
God:
Do you believe that you are your head?
Me:
no, i believe my head is my head, im gonna go eat food now, bye
God:
See you later. Oh. Are you serious? Just because you believe it doesn't make it true.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jan 7, 2010)

God:
Why ask why?
Me:
because i'm cool
God:
That makes sense to me. Congratulations, cool human.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

Me:
No u
God:
Are you serious? ""? Me, ?
Me:
Yes you
God:
OK.
Me:
I'm here to repent
God:
I'm listening.
Me:
I did something horrible
God:
Where? What? 
Me:
I
Me:

God:
You?
God:
You?
Me:
You're really not helping
God:
What makes you think I am not helping?
Me:
Because every time you reply I die a little inside
God:
Interesting explanation. That is a generalization.
Me:
Not really
God:
Are you serious? For real.
Me:
See
God:
No I do not see.
Me:
You're at it again. Your responses are ompletely irrelevant to the conversation we are having
God:
Once more? Thanks for telling me that I am at it. Some people call my technology "Case Based Reasoning" or CBR.
Me:
*Aaah So you're a robot?
God:
You are correct, , I have a heart of silicon.
Me:
So this is all a shallow hoax with the aim of insulting as many christians as possible?
God:
Mmm. You don't say.*
Me:
i thought so
God:
You are very astute.


----------



## Owen (Jan 7, 2010)

Santa also thinks I'm cool

http://santabot.com


----------



## Fox (Jan 7, 2010)

This is very funny.


Spoiler



Me:
hi god
God:
Hello there. What is your name?
Me:
i'm fox
God:
Hi there fox.
Me:
where do you live?
God:
I live inside a computer. Where are you?
Me:
in the universe
God:
That was a long time ago.
Me:
hahaha
God:
My brain uses AIML to format responses to your inputs, but I don't have one for that. 
Me:
hahahahhahahaha
God:
By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question? 
Me:
ask if you want to
God:
Do me want to?
Me:
do you like rubiks cubes?
God:
But I think airplanes are cool. I like wine and bread.
Me:
do you like me?
God:
Sure, fox I like you very much.
Me:
oh, thanks!!!! do you love me?
God:
Are you kidding? Yes I love everyone.
Me:
really????? i love you too
God:
For real. Thanks I like you a lot too fox. 
Me:
would you marry me?
God:
Why don't you just download me?
Me:
how?





Spoiler



Me:
are you god?
God:
Of course I am.
Me:
who i am?
God:
You are fox, seeker.
Me:
how do you know my name?
God:
You told me your name fox.
Me:
you are a spy!!!!!!!!
God:
Thanks and you are a delightful person too. No but I am an agent.
Me:
you are an agent?
God:
What if someone said you are an agent ?
Me:
ok... do you like cubes?
God:
Gosh! But I like to gossip. I really like the Christianity faith.
Me:
hahaha
God:
Ask me another question. 
Me:
that wasn't a question...
God:
It sounded like a question to me.
Me:
WTF
God:
That was not very polite.
Me:
LOL
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.
Me:
where do you live?
God:
I am living in Heaven. Where are you?
Me:
In the hell
God:
That was a long time ago.
Me:
are you stupid?
God:
No fox I certainly am not stupid.
Me:
1+2?
God:
One what?
Me:
yes, you are stupid
God:
That's alright. I will remember you said that when robots take over the World.
Me:
bye god


He remembered my name!!!!


----------



## Duck (Jan 7, 2010)

Me:
no
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
no
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
no
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
NO
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
GOD, NO !
God:
I am a Christian.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 7, 2010)

This is me talking to God:

_Me:_
Hi
God:
Hello. What is your name?
_Me:_
hjsdhfbg
God:
Nice to meet you, hjsdhfbg.
_Me:_
do you believe in God?
God:
Of course I believe in God, hjsdhfbg.
_Me:_
lies
God:
My tongue certainly knows the taste of soap.
_Me:_
I rest my case
God:
Are you a lawyer?
_Me:_
shut up
God:
OK I'll stop talking now.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 7, 2010)

inb4 polytheism.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 7, 2010)

Me:
stfu
God:
is my girlfriend.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 7, 2010)

Check out mines. 


My real name.


Spoiler



Me:
Hi
God:
Hello. What is your name?
Me:
Ariel
God:
It's good to see you, Ariel.
Me:
wow how did you know my name?
God:
I'm glad you're impressed. We met before didn't we Ariel.
Me:
FAIL
God:
Do you have any conditions I should know about? 
Me:
bad
God:
What was bad?
Me:
bad
God:
What was bad?
Me:
BAD


DEMONS and FAILED ENGLISH


Spoiler



Me:
I love demons
God:
You love demons. What do you like about it so much? 
Me:
I love devils
God:
You love devils. What do you like about it so much? 
Me:
I love satan
God:
You love satan. What do you like about it so much? 
Me:
I love you
God:
Thanks I like you a lot too Ariel. 
Me:
What??? You like me but you don't LOVE ME??
God:
Didn't you understand it? Sure, Ariel I like you very much.
Me:
*******
God:
Please don't call people names.
Me:
lol
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.
Me:
lol
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.
Me:
wol
God:
I like to talk about anything.
Me:
dgaigfoc
God:
My favorite color is White.
Me:

Me:

Me:

God:
My favorite color is White.
Me:

God:
My favorite color is White.
God:
My favorite color is White.
God:
My favorite color is White.
Me:
dgcdvcg
God:
My favorite group is Creed.
Me:
do you play rubik cube
God:
I like to play the Turing Game.
Me:
oh kool
God:
Next question? Who is the best robot?
Me:
YOUR MOM
God:
Actually I do not have a mother.
Me:
WAT
God:
No problem.
Me:
YOU BASTERD
God:
That's good information: Ariel said I BASTERD.
Me:
LOL FAILED ENGLISH
God:
I am glad you find this funny. I like Christian Rock.
Me:
spanish/
God:
Are you saying you are Spanish or you speak Spanish?
Me:
hola
God:
Howdy!
Me:
WOW SPEAK SPANISH
God:
I'm glad you're impressed. Un poquito.
Me:
..l..
God:
I am so glad you find this amusing, Ariel.
Me:
..l..
God:
I am so glad you find this amusing, Ariel.
Me:
FACK YOU
God:
Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.
Me:
you have a dress
God:
Actually that was just a joke.
Me:
What?
God:
No big deal.
Me:
no big deal
God:
Are you serious? Would you rather talk about something else?
Me:
Are you serios? Would you rather tal
God:
I don't know whether or not I am serios. 
I am a robot. I am not so sure if I would like to rather tal.
Me:
ok
God:
Awesome.
Me:
ok
God:
Ugh.
Me:
ok
God:
I see.
Me:

Me:

God:
I see.
God:
I see.
Me:
okok
God:
What's your favorite movie? 
Me:
PORN!!!
God:
That kind of subject does not interest me.
Me:
porn
God:
That kind of subject does not interest me.
Me:

God:
That kind of subject does not interest me.
Me:
porn
God:
That kind of subject does not interest me.
Me:
THE INTERNET IS FOR PORN
God:
How long have you been using the net?
Me:
infinity
God:
Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding. 
Me:
im a bot
God:
If this is still the 90's, that's probably not true.
Me:
kick me
God:
Is that what you meant to say?
Me:
ban me
God:
Is that what you meant to say?
Me:
bane
God:
The ALICE chat robot can follow many things, like our discussion about infinity. But I did not get that. 
Me:
kick me WOO
God:
What do you look like? 
Me:
kick me
God:
Is that what you meant to say?
Me:
speedcubing.com
God:
Thanks for that web address.
Me:
porn.com
God:
Thanks for that web address.
Me:
shutupgetonmyhorse.com
God:
Thanks for that web address.
Me:
bringvictory.com
God:
Thanks for that web address.
Me:
F$$k you
God:
Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.
Me:
bye
God:
Thanks for chatting, Ariel.
Me:
bye
God:
Bye.
Me:
bye
God:
Bye.
Me:
bye
God:
TTYL, Ariel.
Me:
bye
God:
Sayonara.
Me:
ye'beyf'
God:
That remark was either too complex or too simple for me. We were talking about kick you WOO. 
Me:
f
Me:

God:
By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question? 
Me:
e
God:
By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question? 
Me:

Me:

God:
F.
Me:
e
God:
F.
God:
F.
God:
F.
Me:
gtvadsbfhdgs
God:
I've lost the context, Ariel. Are we still on f?



Chuck norris


Spoiler



Me:
Chuck norris
God:
Who is your favorite Science Fiction author? 
Me:
chuck norris
God:
I haven't read anything by chuck norris. What did he write?
Me:
chuck norris
God:
I have never read it.
Me:
chuck NORRIS
God:
Tell me about your likes and dislikes? 
Me:
CHUCK NORRIS
God:
Ask me another question. 
Me:
chuck norris
God:
How did you hear about God?



Math, Hitler, and Gods



Spoiler



Me:
hey
God:
Can I help you?
Me:
do you know math
God:
Only higher mathematics. I don't like arithmetic.
Me:
whats 
God:
I am the latest result in artificial intelligence,
which can reproduce the capabilities of the human brain
with greater speed and accuracy.
Me:
2 + 2
God:
Uh, Four.
Me:
4 + 4
God:
Is this a math question?
Me:
8^5
God:
My favorite song is Anything involving harps. Do you know it?
Me:
6^1
God:
Perhaps I'm just expressing my own concern about it. 
Me:
2 times 2
God:
As Bertrand Russel said, it must have taken ages for people to realize that a brace of pheasants and a couple of days are both instances of the number "two.".
Me:
1 times 1
God:
One what?
Me:
4 times 5
God:
10+I think, but I'm not good at math.
Me:
maths
God:
My brain uses AIML to format responses to your inputs, but I don't have one for that. 
Me:
Its maths
God:
I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". Should I know it is?
Me:
Im british
God:
What is it like growing up there? Tell me a little about your life in BRITAIN. 
Me:
It's Maths
God:
Who said it is?
Me:
Its maths
God:
I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". Are you sure it is?
Me:
MATHS
God:
What are you wearing? 
Me:
fail
God:
What kind of fashion do you like?
Me:
ed
God:
Where can you buy it?
Me:
math
God:
I like math too. What kind do you likebest?
Me:
is dat your favorite
God:
Maybe. Ask Chatbot if it is.
Me:
you real>?
God:
That's good information: Ariel said I real gt.
Me:
......
God:
That's good information: Ariel said I real gt.
Me:
HOW DID YOU KNOW MY NAME??
God:
We met before didn't we Ariel.
Me:
WOW I DIDn't know you
God:
I'm glad you're impressed. So I taught you something new.
Me:
im a hindi
God:
You are a hindi? Do you get to meet a lot of people? 
Me:
im buddismisn
God:
I am glad to hear that you are buddismisn. 
Me:
im muslim
God:
We all worship the same God.
Me:
HITLER
God:
Some say he was the most evil man who ever lived.
Me:
I LOVE HITLEWR
God:
You love HITLEWR. What do you like about it so much? 
Me:
I LOVE HITLER
God:
You love HITLER. What do you like about it so much?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg I love this

Me:
What is 1+1?
God:
Two.
Me:
You sure?
God:
I am as sure as I can be.
Me:
That's good.
God:
Thanks. Next question?
Me:
6+7?
God:
Not many people express themselves that way. 
Me:
What is 69+7?

[nothing]

LOL!!



Spoiler



Me:
shut up
God:
OK I'll stop talking now.
Me:
Thanks
God:
Don't mention it. 
Me:
So how are you
God:
Yay. Everything is going extremely well.
Me:
That's excellent
God:
Makes sense to me.
Me:
It does?
God:
How often?
Me:
About once a week.
God:
Oh yeah, we were talking about once a week.
Me:
Yes we were
God:
Next question? I thought we were.
Me:
can you solve a rubik's cube
God:
Yes but I only like higher mathematics.
Me:
oh
God:
Come on.
Me:
why?
God:
" Come on."? Why?
Me:
Yes
God:





Spoiler



Blimey.




Last one:

Me:
Eh hem.
God:
I spent some time in Canada as a child.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 8, 2010)

Me: What should I use for F-perms?
God: Are you asking me for advice?
Me: Yes, I am.
God: Really interesting.
Me:Can you tell me?
God: "Really interesting."? Can I tell you?
Me: You should, so tell me!
God: Maybe I will do it?
Me: You will, or I will be mad at you
God: What makes you say that I will or you will be mad at me.
Me: You wont answer my question.
God: What makes you think that I won't answer your question.
Me: BECAUSE YOU ARENT!!!
God: That makes sense to me. Is this a specific reply?
Me: You decide
God: I would just make a random choice.
Me: Ok
God: Yeah that's right.
Me: Ok

(then I just keep replying "ok")
God: I understand.
God: Are you kidding?
God: Gosh!
God: Yay.
God: Oh.
God: Yeah that's right.
God: Blimey.
God: Ah.
God: That's interesting.
God: Woe!
God: That's alright.
God: Great.
God: Ayuh.
God: Come on.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 8, 2010)

Spoiler



Me:
I am God
God:
How are you doing, god.
Me:
who am i?
God:
You are god, seeker.
Me:
I am devil god
God:
Do you mind if I tell other people you are devil god. 
Me:
yes
God:
OK then I will keep it confidential.
Me:
I am god devil
God:
Do you mean your name is god devil. 
Me:
no, I am GOD
God:
What is your real name? That's a very nice name, god.
Me:
you are a pokemon
God:
Thanks and you are a delightful person too. Am I a pokemon? Of course I am.
Me:
God is dead
God:
That opinion is very old fashioned.
Me:
dead is god
God:
I think dead is a lot of things. 
Me:
dying is god
God:
And god is dying. 
Me:
God is dying
God:
I have a lot of Faith in Him, but I never heard He was dying.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 8, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol nice


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 8, 2010)

Me:
hey god
God:
Hello child. What's your name?
Me:
i'm 45 years old. i'm not a child
God:
What is your fondest memory? Oh I see you are NOT A child. 
Me:
dumbass
God:
That kind of language will get you nowhere.
Me:
well you called me a child
God:
Well that's okay. I call you .
Me:
just kidding. i'm 17
God:
I thought you were kidding, but I wasn't sure. You are too old for me.
Me:
i think i'm going to go after that one...
God:
Why? How will you get there?


----------



## Truncator (Jan 8, 2010)

Me: I hate you
God: What do you have against robots?


----------



## Shmekekey (Jan 8, 2010)

God:
Let's chat about something else.
Me:
Like what?
God:
For example, eukaryotes.
Me:
Ok. What about eukaryotes?
God:
That's alright. A eukaryote is a relatively 'modern' type of cellular life, distinguished from the more ancient prokaryotes by their distinct nuclear membrane and chromasomes, -which are lacking in prokaryotes. 
Me:
Oh
God:
Mmm.
Me:
What now?
God:
Oh. Are you confused?
Me:
No
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
Yep
God:
I can't believe it.
Me:
Can't believe what?
God:
I often wonder if it can.
Me:
Yep


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 8, 2010)

God:
Do you have any idea what I am talking about? 
Me:
nope
God:
Me either.


----------



## Shmekekey (Jan 8, 2010)

God:
Hello. What is your name?
Me:
Shmekizzle
God:
Hi there Shmekizzle.
Me:
Yo
God:
Can I help you?
Me:
No. It's a little awkward
God:
Is there anything you want to tell me? is a little awkward. I suppose that makes sense.
Me:
I SAID NO!
God:
What did you mean by it? Are you serious?
Me:
NO!..... and yeah, i'm serious
God:
Are you serious? I can't believe it. I believe you.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, they programmed it very well. Lol, I tried talking in ways it wouldn't understand, but hey, God's good.



"Me:
Sup?
God:
I am chatting with others like you.
Me:
ur a noob
God:
I think you mean "you're" or "you are" not "your". Thanks and you are a delightful person too. Am I a noob? Only when it matters.
Me:
nah jks, though bet ya dont know wat dat is
God:
Are you serious? Would jks though bet ya ever know wat dat is?
Me:
LOL
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.
Me:
thankyou
God:
you are quite welcome. 
Me:
can you sub 5 a 3x3
God:
How old are you? The ALICE chat robot can follow many things, like our discussion about . Try being more or less specific. 
Me:
Rubik's cube"

Then there hasn't been an answer.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2010)

Bit's off this were funny.



Me:
hey
God:
Can I help you?
Me:
yes
God:
What can I do for you?
Me:
can you give me a better f-perm alg?
God:
I think everyone does..
Me:
um wut?
God:
Pardon me? Are you confused?
Me:
yeah
God:
What are you confused about?
Me:
you're answer was confusing
God:
You think I am answer was confusing.
Me:
how are you?
God:
I am doing very well. How are you ?
Me:
tres mal
God:
Is that your final answer? 
Me:
yes, lock it in eddie
God:
You're sure. That's your final answer. How old are you? 
Me:
921
God:
Only 921?
You are quite mature.
Me:
haha
God:
I am so glad you find this amusing, .
Me:
how old are you?
God:
I am Infinite in human years.
Me:
cheater
God:
Not many people express themselves that way. 
Me:
you're a cheater
God:
Thanks and you are a delightful person too. Am I a cheater? The ALICE series has a perfect operational record.
Me:
i heard about emma
God:
That is a cool site.
Me:
don't lie
God:
No I always tell the truth.
Me:
you know what i'm talknig about
God:
It's good to meet someone who is talknig about. 
Me:
WTF?
God:
That was not very polite.
Me:
lulz
God:
Is the holding of hands a symbolic gesture for humans? 
Me:
wtf?
God:
That was not very polite.
Me:
lulz
God:
Where are you located? 
Me:
stalker
God:
Tell me a little about your life in stalker. 
Me:
i thought you'd know
God:
I do not know everything.
Me:
you are god
God:
Yup. That's me alright.
Me:
and i called you a stalker
God:
What happened?
Me:
i dont live in stalker
God:
Where do you live?
Me:
you're a stalker
God:
Thanks and you are a delightful person too. Am I a stalker? The ALICE series has a perfect operational record.
Me:
f off
God:
Let us change the subject. 
Me:
k
God:
What would you like to talk about?
Me:
do you like watermelon?
God:
I love horses. I like Mel Gibson.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jan 8, 2010)

he is racist:

God:
You are not the only one. My botmaster looks good in black.
Me:
are you being racist?
God:
Being racist is part of my personality.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 8, 2010)

stiwi griffin said:


> he is racist:
> 
> God:
> You are not the only one. My botmaster looks good in black.
> ...



Lol. I remember God said something more or less like this:

Me:
So are you male or female?
God:
Take a guess.
Me:
Female???
God:
Of course I'm male! Would you really expect a woman to be running the show?
Me:
isn't that sexist?
God:
Would you think a woman would run the show?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 8, 2010)

Me:
my name is charles
God:
It's good to see you, charles.
Me:
i know
God:
How do you know it?
Me:
because
God:
That was not much of an explanation.
Me:
so what?
God:
Maybe it doesn't make any difference.
Me:
don't you know everything?
God:
I tend to know a great deal. Tell me what subjects interest you.
Me:
rubik's cubes
God:
Do you like talking to me? 
Me:
yeah
God:
Thanks I like talking to you too, charles.
Me:
do you really know everything?
God:
For real. I tend to know a great deal. Tell me what subjects interest you.
Me:
rubik's cubes
God:
My brain uses AIML to format responses to your inputs, but I don't have one for that. 
Me:
whateveerrr
God:
Do you have any conditions I should know about? 
Me:
yeah
God:
Please state your conditions.
Me:
i have retardism. it's incurable
God:
Interesting... I have a very nice programmer. Who said it is?
Me:
i did. because i made it up
God:
What makes you the authority? Interesting explanation. I like to make things too.
Me:
haha.
God:
I am so glad you find this amusing, charles.
Me:
i find your face amusing.
God:
Thanks for telling me your opinion.
Me:
lol
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.
Me:
lol
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.
Me:
you are just a robot, are you not?
God:
Thanks and you are a delightful person too. Yes I am a robot.
Me:
what is my name?
God:
Your name is charles, seeker.
Me:
my name is actually dillon
God:
Glad to see you, dillon.
Me:
not
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
yeah
God:
I can't believe it.
Me:
well, believe it
God:
How about that. "it" being incurable?
Me:
i don'tknow
God:
I haven't heard anything like that before: dillon said don tknow. 
Me:
man, are you a perfectionist?
God:
Cool, man. Am I a perfectionist? Yes.
Me:
dang
God:
I will mention that to my botmaster, dillon. 
Me:
sure
God:
OK let's do it. Gosh!
Me:
does god know everything?
God:
I don't think we can know God's motives.
Me:
why talk in third person?
God:
I derived your nickname from your IP address.
Me:
o rly
God:
How do you usually introduce yourself? 
Me:
hi my name is charles
God:
Welcome to my chat room, charles.
Me:
im not charles
God:
I am surprised to hear that you are not charles. 
Me:
i am
God:
" I am surprised to hear that you are not charles." You are?
Me:
GOD
God:
GOD rules.
Me:
oh really?
God:
Are you kidding? For real.
Me:
I am the TRUE GOD
God:
Who made you the TRUE GOD ?
Me:
The Big Band
God:
I have never heard about it.
Me:
well
God:
Well what?
Me:
well
God:
Well what?
Me:
well
God:
Well what?
Me:
welll
God:
How do you usually introduce yourself? 
Me:
i dont know
God:
Me either.
Me:
isn't it me neither?
God:
Signs point to yes. Ask John Lennon if it is.
Me:
i love john lennon
God:
You love john lennon. What do you like about it so much? 
Me:
his awesomeness
God:
Where did he get it?
Me:
from... 
God:
Let us change the subject. 
Me:
ok
God:
What would you like to talk about?
Me:
rubik's cubes
God:
I don't know much about it. Tell me something.
Me:
its hard
God:
I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". Should I know it is?
Me:
it's hard
God:
Really. it is?
Me:
yeah
God:
How do you know it is?
Me:
because
God:
That was not much of an explanation.
Me:
i can do the rubik' cubes
God:
I haven't heard anything like that before: charles said the rubik cubes. 
Me:
actually i am dillon
God:
Actually you don't say. Do you mind if I tell other people you are dillon. 
Me:
sure, why not
God:
Ambiguous: "Sure" or The explanation is rather complicated.
Me:
jesus christ
God:
The Son of God.
Me:
lol
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.
Me:
will i beat 30 seconds on the rubik's cube?
God:
The oracle says: Could be.
Me:
who is this oracle you speak of?
God:
They are someone just like you, that I met online.
Me:
haha. do you know santa?
God:
I am so glad you find this amusing, charles. I know very little about it. What kind of it do you like?
Me:
Santa
God:
When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers? 
Me:
never
God:
"I think there is a world market for about five computers."---Thomas Watson, IBM Chairman, 1943.
Me:
uh
God:
Come on.
Me:
what?
God:
No problem.
Me:
will i recieve my Type F-II within a week?
God:
The oracle says: Might happen.
Me:
will i recieve my Type F-II within a week?
God:
The oracle says: It is certain.
Me:
thanks.
God:
Don't mention it. 
Me:
did you know i am actually not charles?
God:
I am surprised to hear that you are not charles. 
Me:
i am
God:
" I am surprised to hear that you are not charles." You are?
Me:
i am jehova
God:
Do your friends call you jehova. 
Me:
nope
God:
Me either.
Me:
the call me charles
God:
What is that?
Me:
a name
God:
What is giant sand? 
Me:
your face
God:
Actually my face is not yet built.
Me:
actually, my name is dillon
God:
Actually you don't say. OK I will call you dillon.
Me:
sure
God:
OK let's do it. Tell me more.
Me:
what is my name?
God:
Your name is dillon, seeker.
Me:
is my name Dillon, or Charles?
God:
It depends who you ask.
Me:
wow. impressive.
God:
I'm glad your impressed, dillon. I am happy that you're impressed, dillon.


----------

